# Inukshuk 26/16



## GSDMom2077 (Feb 12, 2021)

TGIF everyone!!

Has anyone fed their GSD pup the Inukshuk 26/16? It states it is for puppy and adult maintenance.

Thoughts? Concerns? Recommendations?


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I did not. My breeder recommended Fromm large breed adult. 
Juno never got puppy food.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I feed Inukshuk 32/35 my dog thrives on it. My trainer feeds the puppy one and loves it too.


----------



## lark_24 (Feb 12, 2021)

I feed Inukshuk 26/16 since the breeder recommended it. My puppy really likes it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I feed all my puppies 26/16. They do great on it. Once I have to feed them 4-5 cups a day of the 26/16, I move up to the 30/25. I love Inukshuk!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am feeding my female who had a litter the 30/25 - she was eating massive amounts of food during nursing (with expected results in what goes in, comes out!!!) and lost weight like crazy.....rather than pump huge amounts of food into her that was going into waste - I put her on the Inukshuk.....she immediately began to regain the lost weight......I am pleased with it!

Lee


----------

